# Help please - besoin d'aide - programme...



## Kristos111 (8 Mai 2020)

Bonjour à tous les aficionados de la programmation sur mac...
J'aurai besoin des compétences de certains pour re-coder un programme initialement conçu pour tourner sur PC (.exe) pour le faire fonctionner sur mac.
Avant la mise à jour Catalina, j'arrivais à ouvrir et faire fonctionner ce programme 32bits sur mon Mabookpro depuis des appli tel que Wine ou Crossover ; mais depuis la MAJ plus rien de 32bits ne peut s'ouvrir sur mon Macbook...
C'est vraiment un logiciel dont je me sers quotidiennement, c'est un ami qui me l'a conçu...
Nous sommes entrain de voir si il peut me le refaire en 64bits ; mais peut-être que le plus simple serait de trouver quelqu'un qui saurait ré-écrire ce logiciel directement en langage Mac (désolé, je ne suis pas un expert en terme informatique)...
Si quelqu'un se sent capable de m'aider, bien sûr moyennant une petite rémunération, je pourrais lui fournir si cela lui est nécessaire le code source du programme initiale, qui a été écrit en langage Delphi7....
N'hésitez pas à me contacter si vous pensez pouvoir m'aider ou bien me diriger vers la bonne personne...
Amicalement.
Christophe


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (8 Mai 2020)

La seule réponse que tu auras sera sûrement un « non »

Sans information sur ce que fait ton programme, on ne peut pas savoir si on a les compétences pour le faire ou non, ni une idée de sa complexité.


----------



## Kristos111 (27 Mai 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> La seule réponse que tu auras sera sûrement un « non »
> 
> Sans information sur ce que fait ton programme, on ne peut pas savoir si on a les compétences pour le faire ou non, ni une idée de sa complexité.


Bonjour et merci de votre réponse que je viens seulement de voir.

Le logiciel consiste à calculer la valeur numérale d'un mots ou d'une phrase en assignant une valeur à chaque lettre : (ex : A=1, B=2 etc... Z=26) : le programme doit permettre de pouvoir changer à sa guide la valeur des lettres et d'enregistrer chaque nouvelle table ainsi que tous les résultats recherchés sur chaque table.
Le logiciel permet également de façon très simple d'éditer de nouvelles tables alpha-numérérale en prenant comme base la valeur des lettres d'un mot, d'une phrase ou expression...
Le logiciel initial ce trouve ici : https://www.kristos.fr/assets/upload/logiciels/setup.lasymetriemiroir.exe

J'espère que cela suffira pour vous aider à mieux cerner le contenu de ce "petit" logiciel...

Merci beaucoup...


----------

